# What camera are you using?



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been using the Ryobi Durashot for the past 4 or so years and have grown really fond of their durability. Problem is I've gone through 5 in the past 12 months and am at my wits end with them at this point. Either the photo button wears out or they just mysteriously quit working. 
In either case, I want to switch to a more affordable camera. Dilemna is I can't find a stinking one that has time/date stamp capabilities that are simple and reliable. I have a couple Kodak Easy shares, but they are worthless as you have to manually go through each picture to add the date stamp...and the time forgettabout it. 

Any input?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

See _Need tips for picture taking_ post.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

PipCo said:


> I've been using the Ryobi Durashot for the past 4 or so years and have grown really fond of their durability. Problem is I've gone through 5 in the past 12 months and am at my wits end with them at this point. Either the photo button wears out or they just mysteriously quit working.
> In either case, I want to switch to a more affordable camera. Dilemna is I can't find a stinking one that has time/date stamp capabilities that are simple and reliable. I have a couple Kodak Easy shares, but they are worthless as you have to manually go through each picture to add the date stamp...and the time forgettabout it.
> 
> Any input?


I've been using Verizon Droid incredible's. They take good pictures and have built in time and date stamp. I liked them so much I had an app built for the business.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Fond of their durability and it lasts an average of 73 days :blink: Me thinks you need to treat it better or try something different.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

We went through 6 cameras and the dust, dirt, moisture,..everything in our line of work kills cameras. So over a year ago we switched to fuji finepix waterproof and LOVE it!! It great, EZ to use, durable, dust resistant, waterproof, shock proof. And a great tip from a contractor we worked for........attach sports keychain (long fabric type) around your neck. Then you can put camera in pocket, if you slip it wont fall. Cant tell you how many drops its saved me so far


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Cannon A series. No need to resize as they take in 640X480. I pick them up at pawn shops for $40 each. Use rechargable Double A batteries. The majority of companies i work for DO NOT want datestamps so i leave that feature off and use Fastone to stamp them as no matter what there is always a date and time in your photo data. http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

What's in my toy box:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> What's in my toy box:


That looks to nice for work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

I generally use my Canon PowerShot SD1000 for 90+% of my shots for buildings and forensics. The main reason is that it is always handy (very solid body, trim, lens retracts and gets covered). It is only a 7.1 MP, but does have a 3x zoom. It has been very durable over the last 4 years or so, but did need a new mode switch (shoot, view, video), although I never did use the video feature.

I also carry my big Canon SLR in the car with about 14 MP and interchangeable wide angle and zoom lens in addition to the normal zoom because it does have a good macro feature for extreme close-ups in special situations.

Because of the size and bulk, I usually use my little Canon that is always in my pocket until I get into a problem area. The big camera does a great job on architectural photos and I have programs to get rid of the common distortion problems.

If you do need the photos for legal purposes, save the original and then save the modified copies because it can be determined that a photo was modified (even for exposure).


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

mbobbish734 said:


> That looks to nice for work.



But it sure works nice!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> But it sure works nice!


Is that a panoramic?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

mbobbish734 said:


> is that a panoramic?



360°.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> 360°.


Oh, that would be nice. I usually don't need to take pics that nice. But it sure would be nice for higher end before and afters. .how does it do 360 , does move on its own stand?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

mbobbish734 said:


> Oh, that would be nice. I usually don't need to take pics that nice. But it sure would be nice for higher end before and afters. .how does it do 360 , does move on its own stand?


It's a series of 36 shots taken with a DSLR and 10mm lens, taken 10° apart, and combined using special software.

In truth, this is what is called High Dynamic Range. Each of the 36 shots is really a combination of 5 frames each. 5 frames were taken at different exposure levels to capture the bright highlights as well as the dark shadows. This was repeated 36 times, and the 36 frames (each made up from 5 exposures each) were combined into the final product.

Panos are really that difficult, there's just a huge learning curve up front.

Another HDR 360°:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> It's a series of 36 shots taken with a DSLR and 10mm lens, taken 10° apart, and combined using special software.
> 
> In truth, this is what is called High Dynamic Range. Each of the 36 shots is really a combination of 5 frames each. 5 frames were taken at different exposure levels to capture the bright highlights as well as the dark shadows. This was repeated 36 times, and the 36 frames (each made up from 5 exposures each) were combined into the final product.
> 
> ...


That's amazing. So are you an electrician or a photographer.:confused.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

mbobbish734 said:


> That's amazing. So are you an electrician or a photographer.:confused.


Yes. :laughing:

Click here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Yes. :laughing:
> 
> Click here.


So your a sparky that love's photography. And has a photography business?:still confused


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

mbobbish734 said:


> So your a sparky that love's photography. And has a photography business?:still confused


No confusion necessary. You pretty much got it figured out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> No confusion necessary. You pretty much got it figured out.


That's pretty cool , doing what you love. And hopefully making some cash to boot. I use to work in a darkroom years ago. It was fun once.you got used to the smell, anyhow those times are long gone. All digital now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

mbobbish734 said:


> That's pretty cool , doing what you love. And hopefully making some cash to boot. I use to work in a darkroom years ago. It was fun once.you got used to the smell, anyhow those times are long gone. All digital now.


Sadly, I don't make enough to support the habit. But the long-term plan is to have enough images that I can retire selling prints.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Sadly, I don't make enough to support the habit. But the long-term plan is to have enough images that I can retire selling prints.


I was once told, do what you love and the money will follow. Im still working on that myself. You take some mean pics though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

I recently purchased a Nikon P500 and have been very pleased. http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Products/Product/Compact-Digital-Cameras/26256/COOLPIX-P500.html

My old camera took decent pictures but they were so narrow I couldn't get a set of kitchen cabinets in one picture unless I was a mile away. This one takes nice wide shots, does 180 and 360 panoramics. Its a bigger camera but much smaller than an slr.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

I have had an Olympus Stylus 1030SW for a few years now. Solid, waterproof and takes great pix. It made it through a year in Iraq being exposed to dust, heat and being dropped on the floor of trucks with no problems. I use a silicone cover for extra protection. Not Ryobi cheap, but you wont need to buy more than one either.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I get really great servcie out of the Sony CyberShot we use. However, they are NOT shock resistant. You drop'em, they are pretty much toast. But, Sony is pretty good about fixing them if they're under warranty.

The CyberShot will take about 400 pix on a charge, using a lot of flash inside dark houses, so always buy the extra battery and car charger.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> I get really great servcie out of the Sony CyberShot we use. However, they are NOT shock resistant. You drop'em, they are pretty much toast. But, Sony is pretty good about fixing them if they're under warranty.
> 
> The CyberShot will take about 400 pix on a charge, using a lot of flash inside dark houses, so always buy the extra battery and car charger.


Loooove this one too!!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Loooove this one too!!



Is Sony making one that takes in 640x480 or are they stuck on 1.3 MP yet?? It very convenient when i'm working out of my truck to not have to resize photos to send them. To my knowledge Cannon is one of the few that will take 640X480. Then again, many of you live in metro areas with good signal and could send full size. Where i am at i'm lucky to have signal at all so the smaller file size the better.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Is Sony making one that takes in 640x480 or are they stuck on 1.3 MP yet?? It very convenient when i'm working out of my truck to not have to resize photos to send them. To my knowledge Cannon is one of the few that will take 640X480. Then again, many of you live in metro areas with good signal and could send full size. Where i am at i'm lucky to have signal at all so the smaller file size the better.


Use an iphone4 and the PhotoZipSend app. Or on the iPad and transfer your photos over.


----------



## World LLC (Apr 24, 2012)

i steal the wife's sony alpha for nicer pix on a nicer job. wish i knew more about it other than auto focus and auto shoot...

i need to get her an external flash i can aim up to stop the glare on shiny surfaces and a wide angle zoom lens


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Nikon Coolpix
14.0 megapixal 3.6 zoom
has all the features required by nationals and banks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Cleanupman said:


> Nikon Coolpix
> 14.0 megapixal 3.6 zoom
> has all the features required by nationals and banks.


Most phone cameras have whats required by banks. They want crappy little pictures so they can haggle with ya.


----------

